# So I want to learn to develop



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, for a year and a half since I got my first Android device, I've been loving the world of third-party apps and custom roms. My thing is, I always find myself waiting on developers, which can be frustrating at times because I'm impatient. Now, don't get me wrong, I have nothing but respect for the work that the devs do, it's made my phone ridiculously awesome. I'm more interested in stepping my own game up, learning how to develop for Android, and therefore be able to create new things that I want to see and add my contribution to the incredibly rich Android ecosystem.

The reason I'm posting this here, however, rather than just going through the various tutorials that I've seen around the web, is I have a bit of a problem: I have no coding experience. None. It's just never been something I've been motivated to learn until now. So I'm hoping that the various developers on this site will give me some tips, like should I learn basic Java first or just dive straight into Android's own version of the code? Overall I'm just looking for someone to point me in the right direction, to tell me where to start on what I assume will be a long and complicated journey into the world of developing.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general development.

Start with themes.

I'd suggest you start out by downloading 7-zip and GIMP. get used to the way the roms are put together. Mess around with editing the drawable-hdpi and learn xml. After you feel comfortable with that, download beyond compare. take a look at the differences in roms line by line.

Start pecking away at learning Java and C...

Wish you the best!


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely go into Java first although it can be pretty overwhelming if you have done none of it.. Here is a really good series of *TUTORIALS* that can help. It will take time so your going to have to be patient otherwise you will just fade out like most that start learning lol


----------

